# Amazing kick WEC Pettis vs. Henderson



## punisher73 (Dec 17, 2010)

Never seen anything like this in an MMA match.  This is straight out of a movie!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Clicked on, it says 'this video is not available in your country, sorry'


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 17, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Clicked on, it says 'this video is not available in your country, sorry'


 
Here is another link, maybe this will go through.  The kick is at about 1:09 of the fight replay.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 17, 2010)

Try this, if the link doesn't work for you...

[yt]bEm4c33W4QU[/yt]


----------



## Skpotamus (Dec 18, 2010)

I have to say that was the most amazing thing I've seen in mma and probably the most amazing one I've seen in a combat sport.

What was even more impressive, the champion (guy on the receiving end of the kick) kept on fighting and was able to survive until the decision.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 18, 2010)

TKD for the win!  That was awesome!


----------



## bowyia (Jan 5, 2011)

That was an amazing kick, something you don't see very often in MMA, we need more fighters like Pettis.


----------

